# found a nice all original sunset orange varsity...



## smitty69 (Apr 18, 2012)

nice vintage bike, actually has an embossed early schwinn racing seat on it, pre 68 seat from what i was told, 
smitty


----------



## curtis odom (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought this thread was for lightweights?
Just kidding, cool find.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Apr 21, 2012)

My favorite color, with matching grip tape, too!


----------



## how (Apr 25, 2012)

here is mine


----------



## rhenning (Apr 25, 2012)

The seat might be pre 1968 but the bike I believe is a 1973 as that was the first year for that color.  The stem shifters were also new/first used in 1968.  What is the serial number.  It is either on the left rear drop out or on the bottom right side of the head tube.  The head tube numbers started in the middle of 1970.  Roger


----------

